# Calling Cam Gods



## Jarzone (Aug 13, 2015)

I have 2006 6-speed, has 21,000 miles. Following mods are Volant air intake, Kooks Headers, Cats, and SLP exhaust. I plan on buying a fast 102 intake manifold and nick williams throttle body and ported LS3 heads from summit. link here: Chevrolet Performance Parts CNC-Ported LS3 Cylinder Heads 88958758 - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing
The car is pretty much a daily driver. I would like a decent size cam that can put down some power but not too crazy. What size cam should i go with and from where? Also would like to know what else i need to buy, rolling chain etc..?


----------



## Jarzone (Aug 13, 2015)

guess not...


----------

